# X3: Albion Prelude - X3:TC Add On



## Epona (Dec 16, 2011)

Got surprise news about this being released about a week ago, and was delighted today to find that it was already sitting in my Steam library - I'd forgotten that when I bought Terran Conflict I'd bought the entire X GoldBox deal as it was stupidly cheap in last years' Steam holiday sale and as a result I got this for free today!

Any other X fans going to be giving this a go?


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2011)

Fucksake - it's been a while since I played Terran Conflict and I can't remember any of the controls or menus, accidentally shot the flight school - back on the learning curve


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought Terran Conflict, but not through Steam, so I'll have a look to see if I can get it for nowt still.


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's the info about who gets it free and how to register your existing Terran Conflict on Steam if necessary (Albion Prelude requires TC to be registered on Steam as it shares a lot of files with TC)

I've put it in spoiler tags because it's long and no-one wants to come to a thread and be faced with a wall of text that they aren't interested in!


Spoiler



X3: Albion Prelude features a whole host of new content and features for everyone, from fighter pilots to trade moguls. The onset of war has lead to development of new military ships in attempt to turn the tide as well as new freighters capable of braving these dangerous times. The opening of Stock Exchanges presents a new avenue towards a vast empire and new graphs and analysis will chart you on your way. There are many more features and improvements, including support for head-tracking, to bring even more enjoyment!

X3: Albion Prelude is available on Steam for direct download in English, German, French (text and audio), Italian and Russian (text only) languages. You can buy either the Add-On version for €9.99, which requires X3: Terran Conflict activated on Steam or the new bundle called X3: Terran War Pack for €19.99.

X3: Albion Prelude will also soon be available for MAC OS through the Apple App Store early in 2012 and from today via Deliver2Mac. A boxed retail version of X3: Albion Prelude will also be available for the PC in February 2012.

Since X3: Albion Prelude was officially announced last week many questions were raised. In the following section, we'll try to answer the most frequently asked ones.

Add-on or standalone?
X3: Albion Prelude is an Add-On to X3: Terran Conflict. Using X3: TC as a basis, many improvements were made to the engine and other areas of the game. To limit its download size X3: AP will share files with X3: TC where it's possible. This means that a complete X3: Terran Conflict installation is needed to be able to install and play X3: Albion Prelude. X3: AP is treated as a separate game, with different folders for savegames, screenshots, control profiles etc. Even after installing X3: Albion Prelude, X3: Terran Conflict is fully playable and moddable. More on Mods below. Due to the major changes between X3: Terran Conflict and X3: Albion Prelude, savegames are not compatible.

Who gets the free version and the discounted versions?
Anyone with a Superbox will be able to download X3: Albion Prelude from Steam for free. Anyone with an X3: Terran Conflict version (this includes bundles like X3: Gold) will be able to buy X3: Albion Prelude for the 'Add-On' price of €9.99. If you have a Non-Steam version of either the Superbox or X3: Terran Conflict, you will have to register it with Steam before.

How do I register my Non-Steam version with Steam?
Every Non-Steam version of the X-Superbox and X3: Terran Conflict (including bundles like X3: Gold) that has an Egosoft registration code (a 4x4 digit combination of letters and numbers) can be registered with Steam. This includes, but is not limited to, all DVD versions as well as the digital download versions from Impulse (Gamestop) and Gamersgate.
If you have the DVD version of X3: TC the registration code can be found on the back of the manual. If you have the Superbox the code can be found on the back of a little booklet, where it's called 'Community Key'. Be aware of the fact that the Community Key is often printed a little bit unclear. So, if the code is not accepted the first time, check if you may have confused a letter with a number or vice versa (e.g. S instead of 5, Z instead of 2). After you have found your code, you have to enter it into Steam.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2011)

I had a bit of a go earlier and remembered how to like fly and dock and shoot stuff, so that's the basics covered 

Looks good from the little go I had, it's more of the same from TC only further along in time and different missions etc. there's combat going on all over the place and loads of crap to pick up from exploded ships if you can manage to keep out of the crossfire - but I am going to have to fiddle with the graphics settings, there was so much going on in one sector that I had massive lag.


----------

